
Usury FAQ (2014) - telotortium
https://zippycatholic.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/usury-faq-or-money-on-the-pill/
======
Ascetik
God bless him. He wrote extensively and very concisely on the topic. He was
struck by a car last year and killed. He left behind a wife and many children.

